# Gingerbread bootloader and glitch



## neh4pres (Jul 22, 2011)

"bigjobber69 said:


> Can you use this with the GB bootloaders? I know that with the original Glitch kernel you could not......It would boot then if you reboot would freeze you up.


the thread I seen this in is closed.. It explained the problem I'm having.. Its great to know what is wrong now. But I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## neh4pres (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm running miui, I used cm7 to convert to mtd. Then flashed glitch.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I saw where JT said on twitter that the bootloaders didn't matter. Said there was big misunderstanding about the bootloaders. Apparently you can use any bootloader. Its not like GB bootloaders only.work with GB ROMs. Someone even made a comment they were using donut bootloaders. Now I'm not gonna say for certain this is the case but based on what I saw. It shouldn't matter what bootloader you're on.


----------



## neh4pres (Jul 22, 2011)

"scarmon25 said:


> I saw where JT said on twitter that the bootloaders didn't matter. Said there was big misunderstanding about the bootloaders. Apparently you can use any bootloader. Its not like GB bootloaders only.work with GB ROMs. Someone even made a comment they were using donut bootloaders. Now I'm not gonna say for certain this is the case but based on what I saw. It shouldn't matter what bootloader you're on.


something is causing my phone to not reboot properly.. if I use power option "reboot recovery" it will seem to just shut down. But after that if I hold volume up and power it will force reboot and end up in recovery.. In fact using that button method is the only way any reboot will work.. Not sure what causes it.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you on glitch kernel now. If so are you undervolting at all? That is normally the cause of that. Too much undervolting


----------



## neh4pres (Jul 22, 2011)

"scarmon25 said:


> Are you on glitch kernel now. If so are you undervolting at all? That is normally the cause of that. Too much undervolting


Yea.. I'm pretty severly undervolted at low clocks.. Think -150 at 100 mhz.. Im stable while running.. I'll try stock voltage and try a reboot. Thx


----------



## neh4pres (Jul 22, 2011)

Same issue with stock voltage..


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Try taking the battery out for about five minutes and let it sit there. Also leave it at stock voltage when you do it. This can fix little issues like this. Its possible something happened when you had it undervolted and it needs to reset. Taking the battery out for a while should reset the components.


----------



## Jgmarz (Sep 26, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Try taking the battery out for about five minutes and let it sit there. Also leave it at stock voltage when you do it. This can fix little issues like this. Its possible something happened when you had it undervolted and it needs to reset. Taking the battery out for a while should reset the components.


Where can I find the gingerbread bootloader for a fascinate on miui 1.9.16


----------



## neh4pres (Jul 22, 2011)

This issue is fixed in the new release. This thread can be deleted


----------

